# IPAD and Exchange 2003



## MCHAPPER (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok guys, who is the expert here on this. I have just about exhausted my brain trying to figure this one out. I am simply trying to connect IPad using AS (Active Synch/Outlook) to Exchange 2003. I get as far as configuring the Outlook account parameters and then when I go to view mailbox, it fails. For your information, I have tried the following:

- Cert is in place from vendor
- SP2 for Exchange 2003 is installed
- account credentials are have been used ([email protected] and user + pwd)
- OMA services are in setup on Exchange server
- OWA is working as well
- I am pointing the connection to the OWA address oma.company.com
- Iis this right?
- should I create and point the connection to oma.company.com

I appreciate any help with this. I just assume the position of Network admin for a company and although I am seasoned...this is simple issue is driving me bonkers. 

Thanks guys


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you looked at Apple's support site yet? I know that they are big with using iPads and iPhones on Exchange servers, but I've never done it.


----------



## COwens (Sep 30, 2010)

hi. try to look here. there are a lot of instructions how to solve this kind of problem. Macintosh OS and applications categories should help you. i've met something conected with your problem in there. check this out.


----------

